# Wire and Latex Dragon



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

This is one of my first wire and latex props I made. I'm not quite sure how to use him in the haunt, but I had fun making him.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/health fair April 04/Dragon/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Neat. It kinda looks like a pterodactyl before you painted it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Your wire and latex props look great Black Cat! 

Modeled using Born2Haunt's techniques I guess? I've admired his work for some time now. One day I'm going to try to build one of these props...So little time...so many great ideas.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Fear not my feline. We were lucky enough to find some very realistic wooden eggs at the dollar store yesterday. So this dragon will be caged in the lab scene with it's clutch of eggs.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Fear not my feline. We were lucky enough to find some very realistic wooden eggs at the dollar store yesterday. So this dragon will be caged in the lab scene with it's clutch of eggs.


Fake garlic... wooden eggs? What kind of dollar store is this? :googly:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

That's a good question Zombie! My dollar store is full of candles, cheapo figurines, paper products and the usual crappy stuff


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh, I was wondering why you bought those wooden eggs. I wonder what color we should paint them?

Zombie and Blackwidow, Our dollar stores are great here. Three of our dollar stores carry a full wall of craft items. We frequent the one dollar store quite often as they get in all sorts of American Accents and Rustoleum paint in spray cans. Can't beat getting the brand name spray paints and stone paint for a $1. Three of the local dollar stores even have all there Halloween stuff out as well. Woo Hoo $1.00 werewolf ears. Had to buy another set as I used Vlad's on my werewolf. Just stocked up on Zombie teeth as well. They came in an assortment of colors and shapes. The trick with the dollar stores is to check back frequently, because you never know what you'll find.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sigh..........Now if only you had listened to me and bought the 72" plastic chain at the dollar store, the dragon would have looked perfect as a "kept" specimen.....sigh.....

(hehehe.......Vlad has just ensured himself another round of Halloween shopping)


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ok ok ok, I'm going back to the dollar store. If I shop by myself it will only cost me $1.


----------



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome dragon!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you Holly.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Sigh, she really did go back to the dollar store without me.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I know this is abit late... But I love your dragon!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Naturepixie. Still haven't quit figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like a good NJ make-n-take to me. 

Cool idea... great execution.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Black Cat said:


> Ok ok ok, I'm going back to the dollar store. If I shop by myself it will only cost me $1.


Is this statement actually coming from a WOMAN?!
You will have to talk to my wife, I don't think she's ever spent only a dollar on anything.................EVER!
But I digress, when it comes to Halloween, I am the big spender.
Great Dragon!:smoking:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Karen. As soon as it gets warm I can get mine of the drawing board.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Thanks Naturepixie. Still haven't quit figure out what to do with it.


How about a larger tall type stump with a branch coming out ...nest in the trunk area ..dragon on the branch ,guarding nest

btw..cool dragon


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, The intention was to have it nested on top of something with a clutch of eggs which we already have. It just hasn't fit into any scenes we've created.


----------

